# wide band O2 sensors???



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Is the O2 sensor en any B13 or NX a wide band sensor???
Y have an Autometer O2 gauge and need to find a O2 sensor for it, but the ones i found new i think they arent wide band ones, and if its posible to find a wideband sensor ill look for it, but if not ill put any one.


----------



## AZ92-SE-R (Aug 1, 2004)

*go to nopionline*

if you go to nopionline you can get a ntk o2 sensor and its a wide band and they are very good too


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

AZ92-SE-R said:


> if you go to nopionline you can get a ntk o2 sensor and its a wide band and they are very good too


Im in south america and its hard for me to buy that, but i can get some used 02 sensors from an NX thats why i am asking


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

The stock nissan 02 sensors are not wide band. Your gonna have to go aftermarket for that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stock nissan sensors are heated.

yuo cannot use a wideband o2 sensor where a heated was used before. 

if you get a wideband setup......it will cost in excess of $300 US and cannot plug into a stock ECU, it is used simply for tuning.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

AZ92-SE-R said:


> if you go to nopionline you can get a ntk o2 sensor and its a wide band and they are very good too



I'd love to see you plug in a wide band O2 sensor to your stock ECU and see what happens.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I'd love to see you plug in a wide band O2 sensor to your stock ECU and see what happens.


I dont have to worry about my ecu because i dont have one, the car is carburated E16s and y just need it for an Autometer Fuel Ratio Gauge.
Can i use any sensor for this gauge? y found a new aftermarket one heated fo about 30 bucks, is that ok?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

naw, if you're using it for an air fuel ratio gauge, get a wideband. I still don't think it'll be accurate though, because that doesn't decode the signal like a proper wideband O2 setup..............................................but yeah, a heated will bounce around like crazy on you, and be useless.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> naw, if you're using it for an air fuel ratio gauge, get a wideband. I still don't think it'll be accurate though, because that doesn't decode the signal like a proper wideband O2 setup..............................................but yeah, a heated will bounce around like crazy on you, and be useless.


You say its better that the sensor isnt heated??
How can it be that no sensor works with this gauge? I just need it to tell me if im too lean or too rich because ill be putting a turbo and changing the carb. But i cant believe that normal sensors wont work at all, everyone conects this gauge to their stock sensors and they are not wideband.

Whats better for this a heated sensor or not heated?? Non wide band.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

those air fuel ratio gauges are a joke. a real, actual wideband O2 setup costs $300 or more. Those gauges are merely for looks.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dburone said:


> You say its better that the sensor isnt heated??
> How can it be that no sensor works with this gauge? I just need it to tell me if im too lean or too rich because ill be putting a turbo and changing the carb. But i cant believe that normal sensors wont work at all, everyone conects this gauge to their stock sensors and they are not wideband.
> 
> Whats better for this a heated sensor or not heated?? Non wide band.


he's saying its not the sensor (which should be a wideband)... its the unit reading it.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

can the SAFCII use a wide band 02? ( otherwise wouldn't it be as useless as a a/f gauge then... )

if so what 02 sensor?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, it basically monitors the stock sensor. it does nothing more than monitor.

a wideband o2 sensor requires the proper wideband system. I just bought the innovative LM-1 wideband setup for 329, and that's the cheapest one I've found.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

aah... so i'll still need to have a real wide band - or have one used at the tuner's


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

exactly.


----------

